# ماجستير في الهندسة الالكترونية



## منار يازجي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة
بعدما تخرجت هذا العام من كلية الهندسة الإلكترونية والحمد لله تقدمت لدراسة الماجستير في نفس المجال وعندي طلب من زملائي المهندسن - وإن كان سابقاً لأوانه لكنني أحب أن آخذ وقتي في أي عمل أقوم به -
وطلبي هو أن تساعدوني في إختيار فكرة المشروع الذي سأقدمه لنيل درجة الماجستير.
أنا بإنتظار آرائكم ... وشكراً للإهتمام


----------



## الياس عبد النور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك اولا 
ثانيا اقترح ان تقوم بمشروع مثلا هل تعرف الشاشات التي توضع على جوانب الملاعب الاوربية للاعلانات وهي متحركة والكترونية 
او مثلا ان تقوم بعمل روبوت اذكة من جميع روبتات التي ظهرت او ان يكون بشكل مختلف عنها 
والله ولي التوفيك


----------



## Ahmed Adel (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أولا ألف مبروك لنجاحك .. ربنا يديم عليكى التوفيق ..

ثانيا تقبلى كلامى هذا من أخ أصغر منك لكن أعتقد إن المشروع يختلف باختلاف تخصصك ..

مثلا إذا كنت من هواه الشبكات فهناك آلاف الأفكار .. تكنولوجيا ال VoIP و الـ Wi-Fi & Wi-Max ..

يمكنك التفكير فى تصميم راوتر لاسلكى Wireless Router مثلا ..

----------------------

هناك مجالات أخرى مثلا كمجال معالجة الإشارات الرقمية والتطبيقات فى هذا المجال لا حصر لها ولا عدد ..

هناك مجال معالجة الصور ومن هذا المنطلق فلديك معالجة الصور الواردة من الأقمار الصناعية ومعالجة صور الرادار .. كذلك تصوير أثواب الأقمشة الناتحة من معدات الغزل والنسيج ومطابقتها بالمواصفات القياسية ..

مجال الهندسة الطبية ..

وإذا كانت الإمكانيات فى الجامعة التى تدريسن بها تسمح فهذا يفتح أمامك مجال البحث فى فيزياء الجوامد وتكنولوجيا أشباه الموصلات على الرغم من ان هذا المجال يحمل طابعا فيزيائيا أكثر منه هندسيا ..

وغير هذا الكثير ..

وفقك الله ..

وننتظر أن نسمع عن اختراعاتك ان شاء الله

ورمضان كريم


----------



## ادور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الف ميرك 
ومشكورررر علي هذا


----------



## منار يازجي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لكل من ساهم
وأنا في انتظار المزيد


----------



## منار يازجي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم.........
شكراً لكل من ساهم
وأنا في انتظار المزيد


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الف مبروك بالبداية
ثانيا 
اضافة ما تفضل به الاخوان اعلاه من افكار ممتازة للبحث فاني احب اضيف بعض الافكار
بالنسبة اليك كمهندس الكترونيك اعتقد ان اجمل مجال للتخصص هو ال digital electronics
ومن تطبيقاته الحالية والاكثر انتشارا ما يسمى ب (FPGA) 
field programmable gate array
وتستطيع تنفيذ عليه العديد من الافكار وخصوصا معالجة الاشارة الرقمية التي تفضل بها الاخ اعلاه وابتكار معماريات جديدة ومقارنتها بالموجودة حاليا
كامثلة على ذلك
video denoising
image compression
والكثير الكثير من الافكار
اسال الله لك التوفيق ولا تنساني من دعائك ....


----------

